# Didn't take physics



## coolaquarius (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello guys,

I have been through a lot of threads but I still have a question. I just want to know that is it possible to get admission in medical school without taking physics. I had physics in 9th and 10th grade but I didn?t take physics in 11th and 12th. And is there any medical school in Pakistan that only look at math score instead of physics?

Thanx.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

No you can?t get admission in any medical college for mbbs if you have not taken physics in your high school for one year, but as you said you have taken physics in high school it's mean you could get admission in any MC. It doesn?t mater you have taken in in first, second third, or froth year but you mast have to take it even though you could take physics in college for one year. For math you could get admission in engraining in Pakistan.


----------



## coolaquarius (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

you are most welcome #happy


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Good news.#happy 
I receive a e mail from Foundation University Medical College Rawalpindi Pakistan . And got know that a student who have passed math on place of physics could get admission. 
E mail looks like this:

1.For medical education in Pakistan you must have grade 12/ A level education. Out of the three subject's biology and chemistry are essential subjects.
Candidate may have mathematic or physics as their third subject
2. Entry test for admission is must. For eligibility to entry test you have to provide Sat -11 or equivalence certificate from IBCC
3. The address of IBCC is as following
Inter-Board Committee of Chairman ( IBCC)
At Federal Board of Intermediate and secondary education sector H-8/4 Islamabad

FUI head office:
Defence Avenue,Phase-l-DHA
Islamdad Pakistan
ph: 0092515788446, 5788450
E mail: [email protected]

Good luck to all and Allah may help you regard your wishes.:happy: #cool


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

Salaam,
I am in the exact same situation. I contacted IBCC. They said that only one physics is required if you have completed ALL FOUR years of high school in USA. In my case, I completed 9th and 10th in Pakistan, and the next two years 11th and 12th in USA. In this case, I am required to have another physics in 11th or 12th grade (i.e. 1 physics in 9-10, and 1 physics in 11-12 = 2 physics in total). If you're in this situation as well, you might wanna go to a community college and get a physics course done before going to Pakistan!


----------



## coolaquarius (Aug 7, 2009)

ZAQ said:


> Salaam,
> I am in the exact same situation. I contacted IBCC. They said that only one physics is required if you have completed ALL FOUR years of high school in USA. In my case, I completed 9th and 10th in Pakistan, and the next two years 11th and 12th in USA. In this case, I am required to have another physics in 11th or 12th grade (i.e. 1 physics in 9-10, and 1 physics in 11-12 = 2 physics in total). If you're in this situation as well, you might wanna go to a community college and get a physics course done before going to Pakistan!


 

Thank for the reply zaq 
But now I have already taken physics as I had doubt



hammad khan said:


> Good news.#happy
> I receive a e mail from Foundation University Medical College Rawalpindi Pakistan . And got know that a student who have passed math on place of physics could get admission.
> E mail looks like this:
> 
> ...


thanks for the info
but now I have taken physics


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

coolaquarius said:


> Thank for the reply zaq
> But now I have already taken physics as I had doubt


No problem! I need YOUR help now lol
where did you take the physics course; at a community college? Because I do not want to waste an entire year studying physics. I am going to take a summer course at a community college starting from June 21 till August 11, called "General Physics 1 Lecture". Do you think that will do?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That sounds highly rudimentary. Do you have a course syllabus?


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> That sounds highly rudimentary. Do you have a course syllabus?


Really?? That college only has 3 courses in Physics: General Physics 1 Lecture, Concepts of Physics (which is, I think, really basic) and General Physics II Lecture.
I don't have the course syllabus yet, I emailed the college to send me that, hopefully I will let you know the syllabus by tomorrow!
What would you suggest I should do now! I am so worried!
These are the sciences that I have taken so far:

In Pakistan:
1. Biology (9th grade)
2. Chemistry (9th grade)
3. Physics (Tenth grade)

In USA:
4. Biology (11th grade, second semester)
5. AP Biology (12th grade, first semester)
6. Honors Chemistry (12th grade, second semester)
------> and I will take Physics at the community college during this summer.
Does this sound ok? Do you think IBCC would accept these, inshaAllah?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I think you'll be okay, but let's wait until we see the course syllabus to be sure. You can also call IBCC and ask them directly to make sure that you're in the clear.


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

hEY ZAQ

Call IBCC and make sure for physics as far as I know, for me they said that IBCC needs physics that consists of labs and lectures and physics (in my situation) . Just to let you know


----------



## Ali Hayat (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi guys. I currently study in the U.A.E and my O' Levels have been completed (10 subjects). Now I am about to start my A' levels and I want to know if doing ONLY Biology & Chemistry in the A' Levels is enough because I want to complete them in 1 year. Is it possible to leave physics? I have done my physics in the O'Levels. 

My plan is to finish Biology & Chemistry in this year & then go to Pakistan for admission.

Moreover, I can do Maths as the third subject in one year (privately). This will make 3 subjects in A Levels. 

I can stay here for only 1 year and so, will have to squeeze as many subjects as I can in this time. Please help me. Is it okay if I do maths as the third subject (with Biology & Chemistry) and exclude Physics?


----------



## Tarikq786 (Aug 17, 2008)

I didn't take Physics in highschool at all, however I ended up taking a 6 week crash course at a local community college before starting at DIMC. Read more about it on my blog. Good luck!


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

lina said:


> hEY ZAQ
> 
> Call IBCC and make sure for physics as far as I know, for me they said that IBCC needs physics that consists of labs and lectures and physics (in my situation) . Just to let you know


I contacted IBCC and they said they would accept the course as long as it's not very very basic. Also, if the course requires placement tests before registration, that's even better!
The course that I m taking at the college is called Physics 1 and it consists of 50% labs and rest are lectures. 
Are you going to pakistan this year, or have you already been accepted last year?
i am so nervous and worried! I can't wait until everything gets verified and I finally get to go Pakistan for med


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey ZAQ

I am planning to get admission this year InshAllah ...and have applied to DIMC.
I have a question, does IBCC needs specific requirement for credit hours, and how many credit hours are you taking?
Hopefully everything will be better


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

lina said:


> Hey ZAQ
> 
> I am planning to get admission this year InshAllah ...and have applied to DIMC.
> I have a question, does IBCC needs specific requirement for credit hours, and how many credit hours are you taking?
> Hopefully everything will be better


Hey! I don't think they do (I am not 100% sure, though). As long as your courses are not very basic and cover most of the topics in that subject-area, they would be okay with that. The physics course that i am taking at the county college is a 4 credit course.
Yeah, i am hopeful too. I really want everything to go well inshaAllah! 
and waittt, you have applied to DIMC already? I have no idea how this all works. Do you have to apply NOW so you could appear for the test in August/September?


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

hEY ZAQ

I have applied to DIMC, but the app. deadline is 25th sept but pobably most students will submit their apps. as soon as poosible so I submitted my app. And there is no entry test in DIMC, they just want HS tanscipt, sat subject tests OR ibcc, and few other documentations.
And even if you do not have sat subject tests or ibcc they might give one povisional admission, which means you get extra time for getting yur sat subject or ibcc done.
I hope that helps, do you have any plans to apply to DIMC?
same here waiting for everything to get done, InshAllah.


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

lina said:


> hEY ZAQ
> 
> I have applied to DIMC, but the app. deadline is 25th sept but pobably most students will submit their apps. as soon as poosible so I submitted my app. And there is no entry test in DIMC, they just want HS tanscipt, sat subject tests OR ibcc, and few other documentations.
> And even if you do not have sat subject tests or ibcc they might give one povisional admission, which means you get extra time for getting yur sat subject or ibcc done.
> ...


I am applying to JMDC because they are offering me a local seat. All I have to do now is study for the aptitude test (which I know is gonna be a bit hard coz it would comprise of stuff from Pakistan's text books). Good Luck!!


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

ZAQ said:


> Salaam,
> I am in the exact same situation. I contacted IBCC. They said that only one physics is required if you have completed ALL FOUR years of high school in USA. In my case, I completed 9th and 10th in Pakistan, and the next two years 11th and 12th in USA. In this case, I am required to have another physics in 11th or 12th grade (i.e. 1 physics in 9-10, and 1 physics in 11-12 = 2 physics in total). If you're in this situation as well, you might wanna go to a community college and get a physics course done before going to Pakistan!


*Hi*

*I have just got my a-level result. In first year of A-Level (AS) i did 4 subjects Physics, Chemistry, Biology and Math but in A2 I didn't do Physics. So I hae 3 full A-levels and Physics as half only in the first year. As explained above that IBCC only require one year of Physics then would they accept my grade as pre medical?*

*I also have double Science award at GCSE level whihc also include all three sciences including Physics. I will really appriciate your help on this.*

*Thanks*


----------

